# Prey - Predator Prequel



## CirdanLinweilin (Aug 6, 2022)

Did anyone catch Prey on Hulu, (or Disney+ for those outside America)? 

I heard it's amazing. 

I was going to watch it soon.

NO SPOILERS!

CL


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 6, 2022)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> NO SPOILERS!


Good Idea! 😄

I haven't seen it either, though.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Aug 6, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Good Idea! 😄
> 
> I haven't seen it either, though.


It's only about 2 hours, but the way I heard it the way the predator is taken down is "airtight".


CL


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 6, 2022)

Does H'Wood do anything beside *.quels anymore? And they're wondering why I stopped buying DVDs ... 😈


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Aug 6, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> Does H'Wood do anything beside *.quels anymore? And they're wondering why I stopped buying DVDs ... 😈


There are some original tales, but this one is more stand alone film than prequel, even the director said he sees "Prey" as a stand alone film.


CL


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Aug 9, 2022)

So I watched Prey today and I definitely enjoyed it. 

I loved how the main character, Naru, is able to learn from the predator itself and the mistakes of its victims to ultimately overcome the Predator. 

And no character in this is a pushover.

CL


----------

